# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  MARIJINI OBROCI, http://www.marysmeals.hr

## baka

Poštovane, koliko vidim tema o fondaciji Marijini obroci nije otvorena. Mislim da pripada ovom forumu zato što se radi o djeci, zato što osnivači djeluju pošteno, zato što je ideja sjajna (i tako logična): gladno dijete ne može funkcionirati u školi, ako je gladno. Sigurno ste gledali dokumentarac (U utorak), kažu da je odaziv velik, ali potrebe su izgleda još veće. Eto otvaram temu sa pitanjem da li recimo kod Rodinih događanja, negdje u nekoj kutiji mogu stajati ti DVD-i: "Child31" koji koštaju 75 kn i hrane jedno dijete tamo daleko cijelu godinu, pokreću lokalnu zajednicu na samoorganiziranje i produktivnost (od lokalnih poljoprivrednika se otkupljuje hrana....)...

----------


## ivana zg

ja nisam mogla  par dana otvoriti njihovu web stranicu http://www.marysmeals.hr/

----------


## Adrijana

Gledala sam film.
Mislim da stvarno možemo odvojiti 75kn.
http://www.marysmeals.hr/what-you-ca...ke-a-donation/

----------


## ekoi

baka, odlična ideja  :Smile:

----------


## baka

> ja nisam mogla  par dana otvoriti njihovu web stranicu http://www.marysmeals.hr/


Može se sada, probaj!

----------


## baka

> Gledala sam film.
> Mislim da stvarno možemo odvojiti 75kn.
> http://www.marysmeals.hr/what-you-ca...ke-a-donation/


Istina, rekla sam i kćerki koja je gledala neku drvenu igračku za dijete koja je koštala tih 75 kn: zamisli što možeš postići za taj iznos.

----------


## baka

> baka, odlična ideja


Hvala @ekoi. Ali od ideje do realizacije, zahtjevni su putevi odricanja i angažmana. Razumijem da svi na ovom forumu imaju i prekoviše raznoraznog posla.

----------


## bucka

gledala sam emisiju i juključit ću se bar sa tih 75 kn

----------


## Adrijana

> Hvala @ekoi. Ali od ideje do realizacije, zahtjevni su putevi odricanja i angažmana. Razumijem da svi na ovom forumu imaju i prekoviše raznoraznog posla.


Tih 75kn može se uplatiti internet bankarstvom koji ionako većina nas ovdje ima. I eto, nije niti potreban neki silni angažman osim malo dobre volje.  :Smile: 
I lijepa prilika uključiti i svoju djecu u to.

----------


## baka

Istina @Adrijana. Samo ponekad nam je potrebno da tih 10% osobne donacije u humanitarne namjene, doživimo i kao nešto više od obične uplatnice (kao režije i sl.). Zato je izvrsno da su _marijini obroci_ investirali u ovaj dokumentarac, pa da gledaoci mogu posvjestiti priču, a i ova ideja da se za malo veći iznos škole nazivaju po donatorima je poticajna (može poslužiti i kao promocija ev. djelatnosti donatora).

----------


## zmaj

bako, hvala na informacijama  :Smile: 
ne bih se ni sjetila da nisam vidjela ovu temu
iako sam vidjela film na tv-u. doduše, došla sam na sam kraj, doslovce.  :Sad: 
pogledat ću prek interneta..

----------


## anna-y

Znam za njih i kod mene se jedna škola uključila. Osim ovoga, jako mi se svidio ovaj njihov projekt:
http://www.marysmeals.hr/a-global-ca...rojekt-ruksak/

Ako će ga ponoviti, možda se netko od vas želi uključiti.  :Smile:

----------


## zmaj

:Smile: 
film nisam odgledala
na internetu i stranicama je samo najavni video
pa sam na kraju pročitala da se može kupiti za tih 75kn!!

DVD možete pribaviti tako da uplatite  75 kn + poštarina (12,50 kn) u Marijine obroke i pošaljete nam adresu gdje  da Vam dostavimo ili, ako ste u Zagrebu, preuzmete DVD (bez poštarine i  možete novac tamo ubaciti u kasicu) na dvije adrese:
1. Donje Svetice 46c (prostorije Sermon d.o.o., V kat) ili
2. Hebrangova 30 (prostorije Odvjetničkog drutva Planinić).

----------


## zmaj

> http://www.marysmeals.hr/a-global-ca...rojekt-ruksak/


zgodno  :Klap: 

_Sadržaj ruksaka
_
_Ruksak ili školska torba, bilježnica ili blok – 2 komada, 2 olovke,  2-3 kemijske olovke, drvene bojice ili pastele, 1 gumica, 1 ravnalo, 1  šiljilo, 1 pernica, 1 rucnik, 1 kratke hlačice + 1 majica /ili 1 suknja +  1 majica/ ili 1 haljina, 1 japanke (ili sandale), 1 mala loptica (npr.  loptica za tenis), 1 sapun, 1 četkica za zube, 1 pasta za zube, 1 žlica_

----------


## baka

Zgodno je i to kako pomoću hrane i tih ruksaka nastoje djecu privući da idu u školu i uče. A kada su ih pitali tko ne bi išao u školu (da se ne dijele obroci) svi su digli ruke!

----------

